# Hospitalized Cory



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright, since there was still a possibility that she'd regrow what fin she had lost, due to nipping or fin rot or both, I moved my female cory to a hospital tank. A 2.5 gallon tank which until very recently had been my betta's home (I moved him to a vase for the time being). She's been there only a day, but (call me paranoid) I think she's gotten worse, rather than better. She doesn't move much, and her dorsal fin seems a tiny bit shorter than it had been. My main concern is that I think she's lost some colour. It might be the lighting, but I'm pretty sure she wasn't this pale when she moved in two days ago. Her breathing seems normal, and she's still eating, which is good...

What should I do? I'm already seriously considering actually getting something to treat fin rot, and I'm definitely gonna do a water change in the morning. Whatever's happening, no mi gusta...

By the way, this tank has a small filter powered by an air pump and vacuum action, so I'm pretty sure there's enough oxygen, and the pH in all my tanks is reading at 8.0. I also tested the Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate when I noticed she was so pale, and the Ammonia and Nitrite are reading 0, but the Nitrate reading is pretty high, at somewhere between 40 and 80 ppm, which is one of the reasons I'm doing a water change (the other is to get some of the salt I added for the betta out of the water)


----------

